# Looking for a new company in the michigan area...



## michiganvendor (Apr 10, 2014)

Are there any other companies in the Michigan area that do property preservation?

I've already done work for 

AMS- i feel lucky i even got paid, and they don't throw me much work

Paramount- signed up with them and dropped them they're routines are to spread out to make it worth while


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

What is your coverage area?


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

If you want to do HUD the 4 FSMs in MI are here.

ASONS---- Quick pay but crappy pay. JGM is your third party Qc and they could care less about quality. 

Sigma--- Pay slightly better but no volume. SNOW does third party QC and their QC is a joke gotta love the scum that is Micky Snow.

AMS--Their are novels about them on here. Tongsua/Snow third party QC Same scum just different name. Gotta love when your significant other creates a company for you so you can continue to be a scumbag. 

IEI-Tidewater- crappy pay up to 90 day wait on money. Eco Solutions third party QC. Quite a few are spillover from Snow.


In summary here is a crapfest of crappy companies.


----------



## Racerx (Aug 29, 2012)

HollandPPC said:


> If you want to do HUD the 4 FSMs in MI are here.
> 
> ASONS---- Quick pay but crappy pay. JGM is your third party Qc and they could care less about quality.
> 
> ...


LOL..,something about the way you peppered that post with the word scum that makes me laugh....


----------



## michiganvendor (Apr 10, 2014)

JDRM said:


> What is your coverage area?


macomb and oakland county, generally i stay with in 25 miles thinking about expanding the coverage to increase the work load


----------



## michiganvendor (Apr 10, 2014)

HollandPPC said:


> If you want to do HUD the 4 FSMs in MI are here.
> 
> ASONS---- Quick pay but crappy pay. JGM is your third party Qc and they could care less about quality.
> 
> ...


I hear hud work don't pay **** though, i'll look into these though. Thanks this has been very helpful.


----------



## PropertyWerX LTD. (Apr 15, 2013)

michiganvendor said:


> I hear hud work don't pay **** though, i'll look into these though. Thanks this has been very helpful.


HUD pay is the best in the INDUSTRY, if you are to get direct and not 4 other hands in the pot.


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

The four fsms I listed are the post convey guys. Working for them is as good as it gets if that is even possible.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

PropertyWerX said:


> HUD pay is the best in the INDUSTRY, if you are to get direct and not 4 other hands in the pot.


HUD preconvey is where the money MIGHT be at. HUD post convey sucks. The contract holders are handing out peanuts. It really doesn't matter who it is.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> HUD preconvey is where the money MIGHT be at. HUD post convey sucks. The contract holders are handing out peanuts. It really doesn't matter who it is.



This!!! Post Convey doesn't pay crap we have completely stopped doing it for anyone except realtors!


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> This!!! Post Convey doesn't pay crap we have completely stopped doing it for anyone except realtors!


Same here , stopped working for cyprexx a couple of weeks ago. Only post I`ll do now is with realtor.


----------



## GreenOrchid11 (May 15, 2012)

HollandPPC said:


> The four fsms I listed are the post convey guys. Working for them is as good as it gets if that is even possible.



Amen to that


----------

